# Devil Baby!



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I have Got to get me one of these!
http://www.fangoria.com/new/animatronic-baby-terrifies-new-yorkers-for-devils-due/


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Take my money!

RandalB


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Omg!
That is one of the greatest props I've ever seen. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet "Devil's Due" isn't nearly as funny as the marketing video is


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I like that they didn't skimp on the stroller and went with a high end bugaboo chameleon 3. I own the black version of that stroller as it was the best suited for my wife and her hip and leg issues. 

I need to turn it into that, you know with about 10 grand of electronics, molds, and servos. I don't think she would go for that though.


----------

